# Is Uber's Assessment True?



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

Yes, it's been a long time since I've contributed to this site. What can I say, I've been busy driving 7am-7pm-7 days for Uber and Lyft. For those who know me, you'll be happy to hear (per everyone's strong advice against doing so, LOL) I finally stopped offering "snacks" to my riders. It only took me 1-year to learn this lesson for myself. I still stock water n' mints tho...

...Anyway, I am on a mission of sorts to the benefit and support of all Uber/Lyft drivers nationwide. Without divulging my purpose for taking this poll, I ask all to participate. I wasn't sure what category to list this under, so I am open to any suggestions. Please be forward advised, this is the first of several polls to come.

*The subject matter... *

*Per Uber: "According to a national study, 80% of our partners drive fewer than 35 hours a week across 20 of our largest markets, and more than half only drive between one and 15 hours each week".*

Since being laid-off from my past two employers and unable to find work in my chosen profession, I presently drive for Uber/Lyft full-time. Most, being 95%, of the drivers that I encounter, also drive full-time for similar reasons. I am therefore looking to drivers on this site to weigh-in if he/she is a full or part-time driver.

*Thank you for your participation! *


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

I drive anywhere from 12-40 hrs, depending on my personal schedule. Overall though, my average is definitely less than 35 hrs /wk.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

RedANT said:


> I drive anywhere from 12-40 hrs, depending on my personal schedule. Overall though, my average is definitely less than 35 hrs /wk.


Thank you!


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

I drive between 35-40 hours a week, a few hours a day Mon-Thu and heavy on Fri-Sun. Never after about 9pm. And I offer Dum Dums and water (though almost no one takes them, they are all thrilled that I offer)


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> I drive between 35-40 hours a week, a few hours a day Mon-Thu and heavy on Fri-Sun. Never after about 9pm. And I offer Dum Dums and water (though almost no one takes them, they are all thrilled that I offer)


Thanks for your response! Do you have a second job?


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Thanks for your response! Do you have a second job?


 No, I left my job at Christmas and am driving for a couple of months to pay the bills before looking for a new one.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> No, I left my job at Christmas and am driving for a couple of months to pay the bills before looking for a new one.


Oh, so you're fairly new. So, what do you think so far? Do you also drive for Lyft?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> offering "snacks" to my riders. It only took me 1-year to learn this lesson for myself. I still stock water n' mints tho...
> 
> .


Ayayay

I had high hopes for you.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

I average about 20 to 30 hours a week. I just don't see it being worth it to drive more than that. Maybe in a place like Vegas or nyc where its busy all the time but not here in nj.
I dont offer anything other than a safe ride to my pax. I keep water in a small cooler in the trunk for myself and if a nice pax asks i will give them one but i don't offer it.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

If we are taking a full year average I technically only drive 24 he's a week. But that is all jammed together in 5 months with close to 0 Uber for the rest of the year. It is extremely seasonal here from what I've seen. But I've also had weeks like this


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> I average about 20 to 30 hours a week. I just don't see it being worth it to drive more than that. Maybe in a place like Vegas or nyc where its busy all the time but not here in nj.
> I dont offer anything other than a safe ride to my pax. I keep water in a small cooler in the trunk for myself and if a nice pax asks i will give them one but i don't offer it.


Thank you for your response. Do you have a second job?

Yes, Las Vegas is a great place to drive - tips can be pretty good and yes, we're busy all the time. Our market however is saturated with drivers and drivers make much less than two years ago.



UberPyro said:


> If we are taking a full year average I technically only drive 24 he's a week. But that is all jammed together in 5 months with close to 0 Uber for the rest of the year. It is extremely seasonal here from what I've seen. But I've also had weeks like this
> View attachment 198754


Thanks for your response. Do you have a second job?



RedANT said:


> I drive anywhere from 12-40 hrs, depending on my personal schedule. Overall though, my average is definitely less than 35 hrs /wk.


Do you have a second job?

Signing off for the night... have to wake up at 2:30 AM PST. I will respond to new responses tomorrow evening. Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Do you have a second job?


No, but I have retirement pensions, rental property income and investments which are my main source of income.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

6-10 hours a week. Maybe up to 15 maximum


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Yes, it's been a long time since I've contributed to this site. What can I say, I've been busy driving 7am-7pm-7 days for Uber and Lyft. For those who know me, you'll be happy to hear (per everyone's strong advice against doing so, LOL) I finally stopped offering "snacks" to my riders. It only took me 1-year to learn this lesson for myself. I still stock water n' mints tho...
> 
> ...


I drive 9/10 hours per night, 5 nights per week. My earnings are at the poverty level.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I was a full-time cabbie before going with Uber, and my work habit has not changed much, but have the tendency to work split shifts or take midday siestas.

Night shift is pretty much killed by moonlighters.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

My guess is Uber knows exactly what the stats are for all the drivers out there. It's pretty easy for them to track through their analytics.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

20-25 hrs per week. That is spread across Uber, Lyft, Amazon Flex, and TTA appraisals. I tend to go with the most lucrative return.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uberdriverlasvegas Perhaps you should add additional items in the poll to differentiate drivers who currently have a full/part time job and drive RC as a supplemental.

ie.

Have Full Time Job, driving Full Time (32 hrs or more)

Have Full Time Job, driving Part Time (<32 hrs)

Have Part Time Job, driving Full Time (32 hrs or more)
Have Part Time Job, driving Part Time (< 32 hrs)
I know it adds at least 4 more lines to your poll, but it keeps you from continually asking if a polled member has a primary job.

This is a good poll that should be repeated every quarter (in a new thread) to see a trend in drivership.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I drive UberX fewer than thirty five hours weekly. I drive the cab far more, as, in the Capital of Your Nation, driving the cab usually pays better. There are days and times, however, when the cab is very slow. It is at those times that I drive UberX.


----------



## Apeman54 (Jan 20, 2018)

I drive 8-10 hours both friday and saturday and then take 2-4 trips a day to and from my regular job monday through friday. So average is around 25 hrs a week right now. I was out of work over the summer and drove full time averaging about 65-70 hours a week.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I quit driving for rideshare companies for now on January 1, 2018 at 0355.

I drove the week of New Year's for a total of 16.5 hours and before that I had not driven since May of 2017. When I did drove in May and months earlier, I drove about 10 hours a week mostly on the weekends. I do have a primary job in the Army.

LMAO!!! It was a bit annoying and funny at the exact same time when pax would ask what service I was in after I stated that I was in the Army. I guess they would get Army and military confused.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

5-10 unless it is a busy weekend with surge then 10-20
Plus DF across town commuting to my fulltime job


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Right Now about 10-20 hours a week part time.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I drive full time between 32-40 hours Monday through Saturday, days only. I start about 6:30am and finish up around 5pm, with time off midday to work out and do chores


----------



## Ayao30 (Dec 16, 2017)

The survey results are fairly close to the stats you initially stated, about 70% of the participants drive less than 35 hours a week at the time of the post... however, the data set is incredibly small at the time, additionally, the people on here might not be the most representative of the actual Uber driver population, my guess is that it would be heavily leaning towards those who Uber more full time or are hardcore about Ubering, where the more casual drivers probably aren't really on these boards...


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ayayay
> 
> I had high hopes for you.


LOL.. I'm dying to tell you what happened and why I eventually stopped offering snacks. For 1-full year, I stocked "individually wrapped treats" such as cheese-its, peanuts, pretzels, cookies and cracker jack... cracker jack were always a BIG hit... riders would say, "OMG, you have cracker jack and take more than 1-box per rider"... Anyway, as it turned-out, 85% of riders would help themselves to 3-4 snacks and some would even go as far as to load his/her purse or backpack with everything offered in my backseat display without leaving a single dollar to help me replenish. The other 15% were generous in offering $5-$20 to replenish what [they] had consumed. Still, when riders took advantage of the "free snacks" this caused me to feel bad the entire day... so, I stopped doing it. I know many drivers on this site warned me against offering such amities, but I guess I had to learn this lesson for myself.



Anthony 11 said:


> 6-10 hours a week. Maybe up to 15 maximum


Thank you for your response! Do you have a 2nd job?


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you for your response! Do you have a 2nd job?[/QUOTE] Im looking for one, recently graduated college. I do about 20 hours of Amazon flex a week and usually only uber when it's surging on the weekends.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Started as a part timer with a full time job.

Day job ended a year ago, just increased my driving to full+


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

I have yet to drive in 2018


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Note for the OP:

Many full timers, like myself, will have their hours underreported. Last week Lyft says I drove 40.xx hours. Between both platforms it was closer to 60. My "driver" hours will show Uber that I was under 35 last week, even tho real hours were 60+


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Nowadays I get most of my money from Amazon Flex now but I do squeeze in a few rideshare hours here and there. Hard to give an exact number, but considering I turn Uber/Lyft off as I get rides for the other I'm likely under the 15 hour mark for both.

Without Amazon I was probably under 35 for the same reason.

We had 1 year (13 months) with no Lyft and Uber was my only income. I likely broke 40 a number of weeks back then.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I drive less than 15 hours a week, some weeks I don't drive at all. I have a full time job outside of this.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I drive about 60 hours a week but only 30 weeks a year. It's how to do it in a small but busy college town


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

If it helps your anecdotal evidence, when I was driving, I typically drove 15 hours or less (I did vote) and I do have a "real" job. In fact, I haven't driven in several months now. I was only doing Uber/Lyft for "spending cash" (to buy myself whatever extras I wanted that weren't part of my budget). When I'm not so busy (or when I really want a new toy hehe), I may start up again.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Yes, it's been a long time since I've contributed to this site. What can I say, I've been busy driving 7am-7pm-7 days for Uber and Lyft. For those who know me, you'll be happy to hear (per everyone's strong advice against doing so, LOL) I finally stopped offering "snacks" to my riders. It only took me 1-year to learn this lesson for myself. I still stock water n' mints tho...
> 
> ...


geeez i have to ask No disrespect in anyway just super curious. 12 hours a day everyday of the week! and Beyond..Im guessing 5-600$ month in gas. and what do you do for 4 hours everyday. maybe you dont have alot of bills like me as well, But i assume if you renting apt only to spend so few waking hours in it seems like a waste to give them rent. Might as well sleep in your car and take a shower at a Gym and the other 3 hours maybe watch a some video on your phone/catch up on UP emails and start again next day. and save like 3500$+ in savings that i hope your making 200$ in your 1/2 day shift.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> I quit driving for rideshare companies for now on January 1, 2018 at 0355.
> 
> I drove the week of New Year's for a total of 16.5 hours and before that I had not driven since May of 2017. When I did drove in May and months earlier, I drove about 10 hours a week mostly on the weekends. I do have a primary job in the Army.
> 
> LMAO!!! It was a bit annoying and funny at the exact same time when pax would ask what service I was in after I stated that I was in the Army. I guess they would get Army and military confused.


Thanks for your _Army! _



Mista T said:


> Note for the OP:
> 
> Many full timers, like myself, will have their hours underreported. Last week Lyft says I drove 40.xx hours. Between both platforms it was closer to 60. My "driver" hours will show Uber that I was under 35 last week, even tho real hours were 60+


This is a HUGE point. Many drivers do both Uber/Lyft. So, each company only sees them as 'part timers' - even though they might driver 20+ hours for both = 40+ hours a week.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

I currently drive full time between the hours of 7am til 5pm, monday through friday. I often take at least 2 breaks in between those hours. Like the OP, my position with company was terminated and have been unemployed since June 2017. Even with a masters degree I am finding it difficult to get a job in higher education administration here in Vegas.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I avg less than 35/week. I do drive the busiest hours only though.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

When I started driving, i was online 50+ hours a week, even working a full-time job. 
Currently I have scaled back and am online about 10-20 hours per week, all on Saturdays and Sundays only.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I didn't work today, but went out and washed and gassed up the car. Took care of getting my DL updated at DMV.

Stopped by a restaurant for lunch, then told the waitress that I would tip her later in the app.

It felt good.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Yes, it's been a long time since I've contributed to this site. What can I say, I've been busy driving 7am-7pm-7 days for Uber and Lyft. For those who know me, you'll be happy to hear (per everyone's strong advice against doing so, LOL) I finally stopped offering "snacks" to my riders. It only took me 1-year to learn this lesson for myself. I still stock water n' mints tho...
> 
> ...


If I just go by drive time then probably less than 35 hours. But working time is def over 35


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I drive pretty regularly when I'm in town. I do it when I'm bored or need some spending cash. Some weeks I will drive 70 hours and some I will drive 7 hours. I take off a couple months at a time traveling, probably 4 to 6 months a year. It works for me, not well but it works.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I make most of my money doing Amazon Flex. I use destination filter on Uber and Lyft to help pay for gas to and from the WH. Don't really know how many hours, but about half the days I get 1 or 2 rides.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd say I drive 35 hours a week or less about 80% of the time. When it is really good or I am broke I might do more. Last week I did 20 hours with Uber but that only counts the time I was online with Uber. I also do Lyft so altogether it was maybe 30 hours.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

The poll in a forum will be skewed toward receiving response from those more invested in the platform (i.e. full time drivers).

At my peak I was doing maybe 12 hours/week.

I strongly believe anybody doing this full time needs to do all they can to get a real job. Uber is a high risk job that can be taken from you at any moment at uber's discretion. It pays no benefits and offers you no stability at all, nor grows career in any manner whatsoever.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

I just started this month, and am driving 40 hours or so, though 1.5 a day is just transit time to and from civilization. If I were to take a job somewhere that 1.5 a day would still exist. I usually take rides from 2:00 -9:30 pm. If I end in Seattle as is usually the case I have an hour home. Just because my app is on doesn't mean I am working. I own several businesses and am "retired" though I ran into a cash flow problem this winter.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Given how much Uber has cut driver percentages, I'm down to less than 2 hrs per week of Uber


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

PTUber said:


> My guess is Uber knows exactly what the stats are for all the drivers out there. It's pretty easy for them to track through their analytics.


No doubt of that. And yet...



Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> *Per Uber: "According to a national study, ..."*


Something fishy there.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I quit driving for rideshare companies for now on January 1, 2018 at 0355.
> 
> I drove the week of New Year's for a total of 16.5 hours and before that I had not driven since May of 2017. When I did drove in May and months earlier, I drove about 10 hours a week mostly on the weekends. I do have a primary job in the Army.
> 
> LMAO!!! It was a bit annoying and funny at the exact same time when pax would ask what service I was in after I stated that I was in the Army. I guess they would get Army and military confused.


Lmfao I have had the same thing happen.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

I am online like 60+ hours I think I drive like 20.. With gas prices the way they are I am only doing Select and Premier... 

When I get a ride yay.. if not oh well. I will use a DF home on Lyft and do a regular Lyft or Line since they pay the same in LA, Uber I will keep it Select just because of the volume. 

I have a 7-5 (every other Friday off) so I am on by 6pm off by 10pm Friday and Saturday I work from about 8 ish to 3am


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I’m retired and drive uber through the night approx 7 hrs and I go 7 days a week to pass the time, I run both apps but get far more calls on uber. I’m in Toronto lyft just started December 12 here


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Yes, it's been a long time since I've contributed to this site. What can I say, I've been busy driving 7am-7pm-7 days for Uber and Lyft. For those who know me, you'll be happy to hear (per everyone's strong advice against doing so, LOL) I finally stopped offering "snacks" to my riders. It only took me 1-year to learn this lesson for myself. I still stock water n' mints tho...
> 
> ...


I am proud to say I drive 0 hours a week for goober/cyst.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

usually only actually drive 3ish hours a day

leave app on another 7 cuz thats what the puc allows & ignore about 200 rides threwout the week & cancel bout 20 after making them wait 5 minutes or if they dont have the common courtesy to reply to my text just because...all from the comfort of my couch while the roaches burn gas driving in circles or idling to keep warm & cool making those $2 minimum fares after gas less than a $1 haha


its like my own ghost car lying to pax for 2 years about how close another driver is, plus need to throw scraps to the 96% of drivers who fail because they desperate or so stupid they actually pick up pax going less than 10 miles for 1965-1985 wages & a 1971 minimum fare uber dont respect em, pax dont respect em, & experienced drivers dont respect them because they dont respect themselves,


yall desreve every loss you take if you not smart enough to 1 star & unmatch from every trip that grosses less than $10 & doesn't cash tip,

90+% of rides $44-$74 profit pet hour after gas, 1000+ a week after gas on 20-30 rides for over 2 years, evolve adapt, go extinct, or let uber treat you like you desire, pissing all in your face, you didn't 1star & unmatch you told daddy uber please sir can have another so uber keeps sending em, we say ef off were adults let the failures take em use us to market $40+ an hour 

learn to screen youre an independent contractor get the details of your blank contracts that tries to coerce free labor from ypu 80+% of the time its your right, or dont & fail by design


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I used to drive 10-20 hours per week in nyc suburbs. I used to wait in my house 20 or more hours a week for a one hit wonder to the city. I enjoyed a high hourly by being a black car/suv. The rates for suv were 4.50$ per mile in nyc suburbs. Then in june 2017 they slashed the rates by more than 50%. At that time i quit and went back to college for my 2nd degree and possibly a masters when i am done. In the 1.5 years i was an uber black car in myc suburbs, 90% of the fares i took on their platform were illegal before they finally launched the "uber bill". Uber is a plague and needs to be destroyed. Drivers are slaves under uber and can never compete with uber on level playing field.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I drive full time, as I can no longer work in my field (auto mechanic) due to injury (and I refuse to be a paper pusher). Though I technically also do handicapping with the ponies. So while I catch up on that, I do airport runs.
With that in mind, my actual drive time per week is between 25-35 hours. But my hours online is between 40-50.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Full-time 9-5 here and I'd be lucky if I cracked 15 hours between both platforms. FT driving is not a viable source of earning a living wage in my area so this is strictly for spare change. I drive 1-2 days a week max and mostly drunk hours, 10 pm - 3 am or later. I drove for football/sports at New Era Field but that is done until the weather warms and brings concerts and football returns in the fall, if I am still driving by then.

The other problem is lack of proper gap/rider insurance in NYS. Rideshare was actively blocked here until popular opinion finally allowed it last June. However, insurance companies have yet to update their policies and offer any kind of insurance during phase 1. This could mean the driver is on the hook for any incident with an injury involved. I've seen many people report they would like to drive in NY but are not willing to take the personal risk until proper insurance is offered.


----------



## conductorchik (Jan 9, 2018)

I work a full time job as a teacher.
I’ve only been driving since early January. I drive Uber and Lyft. Currently I am averaging 27 hours a week. A few per night during the week, Fri 5-12:30-am, Sat 12-12 with small breaks, Sunday afternoon.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I was a full-time cabbie before going with Uber, and my work habit has not changed much, but have the tendency to work split shifts or take midday siestas.
> 
> Night shift is pretty much killed by moonlighters.





PTUber said:


> My guess is Uber knows exactly what the stats are for all the drivers out there. It's pretty easy for them to track through their analytics.


im sure they do but do you believe ANYTHING they say after all the manipulation, misinformation and psychological games they play on us already though?


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Your time would be better spent looking for a real job (even if it's not your chosen profession) then conducting surveys that realistically won't help anyone.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Now that the holidays are done with and the days are getting longer I am driving 5 AM - 2PM. Monday thru Friday. Lots of kids to school and not as much airport driving as I would like. On Saturday I Uber 5 AM until 9AM. In a few months this may change.
Sundays I generally spend with my 90 yr old Mom and we go to Catholic Mass (for her, not for me) and then we drive to Sea Side park and feed the seagulls dry cat food. They seem to enjoy it and my Mom - who is getting increasingly infantile - enjoys it too.
Come summer (May - August) I envision driving 60 - 80 hours a week. If my cataracts did not prevent it I would be driving that amount of hours now.

I have a few things, tasks, that I need extra money for. After this year (2018) is done I should be able to slow down.


----------



## MandoMan (Nov 27, 2017)

I drive Uber X full time Monday thru Friday averaging 8 to 10 hours a day.
I dont work weekends . This is my only job since quitting a medical courier route a few months ago . Usually meet or surpass my goal of reaching $1000
a week but lately it has been taking more hours to reach that goal . Average between 40 - 45 hrs a week .


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Depends on the week. I have done each of the poll options. After the rate cut of 2016; I don't drive nearly as many full time weeks.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Yes, it's been a long time since I've contributed to this site. What can I say, I've been busy driving 7am-7pm-7 days for Uber and Lyft. For those who know me, you'll be happy to hear (per everyone's strong advice against doing so, LOL) I finally stopped offering "snacks" to my riders. It only took me 1-year to learn this lesson for myself. I still stock water n' mints tho...
> 
> ...


I usually drive 20 hours or less. Within the next few months, that will drop to one or two nights a week. I use Uber according to what best suits *MY* needs,

But that's just me.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Specifically speaking, I'm usually onLINE an avg of 38 to 40+ hrs a week. How much of that time is actually spent on trips varies greatly from week to week.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Yes, it's been a long time since I've contributed to this site. What can I say, I've been busy driving 7am-7pm-7 days for Uber and Lyft. For those who know me, you'll be happy to hear (per everyone's strong advice against doing so, LOL) I finally stopped offering "snacks" to my riders. It only took me 1-year to learn this lesson for myself. I still stock water n' mints tho...
> 
> ...


You want uber to publicly admit they have full time drivers working for less than minimum wage ? Uber needs part timers only for certain time and certain days. Uber would not operate without full time drivers . That's the reason why exchange leasing and lyft express rental exits. Don't believe a word uber says .


----------



## McGriddleShake (Jun 3, 2015)

I drive about 40-50 hours a week, full-time, jump back and forth between Lyft and Uber (I usually end up doing 2/3 of the driving with Uber and the other 1/3 driving for Lyft). I have no other job, been doing this full-time since January 2017, in San Diego, CA. I may pick up on this new job as an electronics technician (yippie!) and drive for Lyft/Uber far less.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

McGriddleShake I see the McGriddle... but the Shake seems to be missing.... hummmm...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> McGriddleShake I see the McGriddle... but the Shake seems to be missing.... hummmm...


The shake part is when he twerks.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

ROFL!


----------



## McGriddleShake (Jun 3, 2015)

You're suppose to put the McGriddles in a blender, not on a frying pan! You get points for creativity though.


----------



## UberMaineiac (Jan 13, 2018)

I am very new and drive 10-15hrs a week in a very small area in Southern Maine. I have a full time job and found Uber/Lyft to supplement my income. 

This time includes my travel (1.5hrs one way)to Portland, Me area to drive. I normally drive Thursday-Saturday 10p-3a or a variation. I stay fairly steady with pax and offer water(1/3-1/2 take one).


----------



## Curlylocks (Aug 29, 2017)

I am collecting my ex's Social Security I like to say he's giving me more money towards bills etc. now than he did in the 20 plus year we were married. I'm doing Uber to supplement that.

Are these hours based on time the app is on or on the time that people are in my car being driven around? If based on the time the app is on then I'm at about 25-30 hrs a week on and if based on when I have a passenger, about 15 -20. Uber seems to base their average earnings per hour on only the hours there is a customer in the car.



corniilius said:


> The shake part is when he twerks.


 YUMMM eye candy


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i drive for both uber and lyft 20 to 50 hours a week depending on demand and personal schedule

over 2 years full time


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Remember your poll results are biased toward the person that comes on these message boards.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

I drive probably 15 hours a week. Depending. I have a second job.

I see this being long -term but I will reevaluate that next year when it comes time to have my vehicle inspected again. I don't appreciate having to drive 60 miles round trip for some Uber dipsh*t "mechanic" to walk around my vehicle, check my lights and pencil whip the rest of the inspection sheet. What a waste of gas.

Lyft has closer inspection sites.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

10-15 hours a week: 2-3 hours weekday mornings before work. If it's been slow I add an hour or two after work if I can.

Paying off an interest-free credit card balance before the interest kicks in is what motivates my regularity.


----------

